

Show HN: Adventures in Data Science with Bash - raboukhalil
https://gum.co/datascience

======
raboukhalil
Hi everyone, author here.

The idea behind the book is to teach beginners to use the command line through
"adventures", where I start with a question, find relevant public datasets,
and guide readers through answering the questions with basic command line
tools (pipes, grep, cut, sort, awk, join, arrays, for loops, etc.). For
example, I show how to calculate the average tip of a NYC cab driver, look for
a correlation between GDP and lifetime expectancy, and more.

If you're interested, please check out
[https://gum.co/datascience](https://gum.co/datascience) and use the coupon
code "HN" until Wednesday to get 30% off.

If you'd like a preview of the book, get your free chapter at
[http://www.adventuresindatascience.com/#freechapter](http://www.adventuresindatascience.com/#freechapter)

